# screening labs not done same day exam



## audmkn1 (Jan 13, 2010)

HI - we have patients come in for their annual exam and some will come prior and some after to have labs done.  How do you code these labs if they are just for screening - ideas rec'd V70.0 - but not same day as exam, V82.9 - any input would be appreciated
Thanks
Debi


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 13, 2010)

use the individual screening V codes for the different types of screening.


----------



## heatherwinters (Jan 14, 2010)

*Screening*

I agree, you need to find an individual screening code that indicates the reason or condition for each test being performed.


----------



## Brendal (Feb 19, 2010)

Do you use procedure code 36415 and does the doctor have to be present?


----------



## dballard2004 (Feb 22, 2010)

If the labs are being ordered as a part of the annual physicial, you can use the screening V codes if the doctor is actually screening for particular diseases, or use code V72.62 for lab exam as part of a routine physicial.


----------

